

Hacking Business Models - t0pj
http://zak.greant.com/hacking-business-models

======
patio11
Half of me wants to say "Bravo for running your company in a manner that works
for you". The other half of me wants to say "Contact an adult, you may need
supervision." I am 150% onboard with the notion that there are other viable
ways to labor other than 9-5 five days a week for the entirety of one's
working life.

(For one, I live in Japan, and 9-5 sounds like a pleasant spring breeze. So
there is one other successful model, for certain definitions of successful
that do not include enjoying Tuesday evenings in the forseeable future.)

I count 1,110 hours per employee per year devoted to that boring task of
actually making money. 1,110 hours a year... I really hope you never, ever
hire an employee who is less than stellar, or you will be dragging his
deadweight on your minimal number of productive hours. Of course, why would
non-stellar employees ever be attracted to a job where they get paid
extravagant amounts not to work? Oh, wait, nevermind.

